# Population Genetics > Autosomal Genetics > Dodecad >  Haak et al. 2015 (Dodecad K7b)

## Jovialis

_Massive migration from the steppe was a source for Indo-European languages in Europe_, in combined raw data format for Dodecad K7b.



```
I0011_Molta1_Motala_HG_Molata_Sweden_5898-5531_calBCE,0,0,5.83,0,0,94.17,0
I0012_Molta2_Motala_HG_Molata_Sweden_5898-5531_calBCE,0,0,3.96,0.39,0,95.65,0
I0013_Molta3_Motala_HG_Molata_Sweden_5898-5531_calBCE,2.1,0,3.69,1.19,0,93.02,0
I0014_Molta4_Motala_HG_Molata_Sweden_5898-5531_calBCE,2,0,3.59,0.71,0,93.7,0
I0015_Molta6_Motala_HG_Molata_Sweden_5898-5531_calBCE,2.12,0,2.23,0.8,0,94.85,0
I0016_Molta9_Motala_HG_Molata_Sweden_5898-5531_calBCE,2.44,0,3.61,1.29,0,92.66,0
I0017_Molta12_Motala_HG_Molata_Sweden_5898-5531_calBCE,1.77,0,3.5,0.6,0,94.13,0
I0022_LBK1976_LBK_EN_Viesenhäuser_Hof_Stuttgart-Mühlhausen_Germany_5500-4800_BCE,0,5.31,0,0.97,48.57,45.15,0
I0025_LBK1992_LBK_EN_Viesenhäuser_Hof_Stuttgart-Mühlhausen_Germany_5500-4800_BCE,0,4.04,0,1.95,51.19,41.86,0.97
I0026_LBK2155_LBK_EN_Viesenhäuser_Hof_Stuttgart-Mühlhausen_Germany_5500-4800_BCE,0,9.59,0.25,1.03,49.42,39.53,0.18
I0046_HAL5_LBK_EN_Halberstadt-Sonntagsfeld_Germany_5206-5004_calBCE,0,1.24,0,0.36,52.62,45.78,0
I0047_HAL16_Unetice_EBA_Halberstadt-Sonntagsfeld_Germany_2022-1937_calBCE,0,17,0,0.83,9.41,72.56,0.2
I0048_HAL25_LBK_EN_Halberstadt-Sonntagsfeld_Germany_5206-5052_calBCE,0,5.19,0,0.69,48.6,45.52,0
I0049_ESP22_Corded_Ware_LN_Esperstedt_Germany_2454-2291_calBCE,3.85,23.44,1.15,1.54,0,70.02,0
I0054_UWS4_LBK_EN_Unterwiederstedt_Germany_5209-5070_calBCE,0,4.18,0,0.33,49.43,46.06,0
I0056_HAL14_LBK_EN_Halberstadt-Sonntagsfeld_Germany_5206-5052_calBCE,0,4.06,0,0,50.64,44.08,1.22
I0057_HAL34_LBK_EN_Halberstadt-Sonntagsfeld_Germany_5207-5067_calBCE,0,6.8,0,0.9,53.84,38.46,0
I0058_BZH4_BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN_Benzingerode-Heimburg_Germany_2283-2146_calBCE,1.94,16.84,0.44,1.04,8.65,71.09,0
I0059_BZH6_BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN_Benzingerode-Heimburg_Germany_2286-2153_calBCE,0,18.09,1.5,1.07,9.48,69.86,0
I0060_ROT3_Bell_Beaker_LN_Rothenschirmbach_Germany_2294-2206_calBCE,3.93,26.72,0,0,3.5,65.85,0
I0061_UzOO74_Karelia_HG_Yuzhnyy_Oleni_Ostrov_Karelia_Russia_5500-5000_BCE,5.29,2.76,12.39,0.43,0,79.14,0
I0099_HAL36C_Halberstadt_LBA_Halberstadt-Sonntagsfeld_Germany_1113-1021_calBCE,1.13,13.81,1.75,0.9,7.25,75.15,0
I0100_HAL4_LBK_EN_Halberstadt-Sonntagsfeld_Germany_5032-4946_calBCE,0,3.26,0,0.47,51,45.27,0
I0103_ESP16_Corded_Ware_LN_Esperstedt_Germany_2566-2477_calBCE,3.99,24.06,1.02,0.39,0,70.54,0
I0104_ESP11_Corded_Ware_LN_Esperstedt_Germany_2473-2348_calBCE,2.58,25.06,0.56,1.31,1.47,69.03,0
I0106_ESP26_Corded_Ware_LN_Esperstedt_Germany_2454-2291_calBCE,0,24.49,5.77,2.73,0,67.01,0
I0108_ROT6_Bell_Beaker_LN_Rothenschirmbach_Germany_2497-2436_calBCE,0.17,6.92,1.47,1.02,17.34,73.07,0
I0111_ROT4_Bell_Beaker_LN_Rothenschirmbach_Germany_2497-2436_calBCE,0,12.2,1.3,0.39,13.25,71.6,1.26
I0112_QUEXII6_Bell_Beaker_LN_Quedlinburg_XII_Germany_2340-2190_calBCE,0.95,14.16,0.82,0.69,8.86,74.19,0.34
I0113_QUEXII4_Bell_Beaker_LN_Quedlinburg_XII_Germany_2290-2130_calBCE,0,7.84,4.75,0.74,19.06,67.61,0
I0114_ESP2_Unetice_EBA_relative_of_I0117_Esperstedt_Germany_2131-1979_calBCE,1.35,13.91,0,0.73,11.7,72.31,0
I0115_ESP3_Unetice_EBA_Esperstedt_Germany_1931-1780_calBCE,3.41,15.62,0.95,1.88,7.74,69.48,0.92
I0116_ESP4_Unetice_EBA_Esperstedt_Germany_2118-1961_calBCE,1.72,12.97,1.79,1.34,5.03,77.16,0
I0117_ESP29_Unetice_EBA_Esperstedt_Germany_2199-2064_calBCE,0.89,11.95,0.83,0.6,12.37,72.21,1.15
I0118_ALB3_Alberstedt_LN_Alberstedt_Germany_2459-2345_calBCE,2.29,13.25,0.99,0.92,14.22,68.33,0
I0124_SVP44_Samara_HG_Lebyanzhinka_IV_Sok_River_Samara_Russia_5650-5555_calBCE,8.67,6.77,10.09,1.06,0,73.41,0
I0164_QUEVIII6_Unetice_EBA_Quedlinburg_VIII_Germany_2012-1919_calBCE,0.2,16.22,3.24,1.1,4.18,75.06,0
I0171_BZH12_BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN_Benzingerode-Heimburg_Germany_2204-2136_calBCE,5.18,20.62,0,1.99,0,72.21,0
I0172_ESP24_Esperstedt_MN_Esperstedt_Germany_3360-3086_calBCE,0,0,0,0.37,42.07,57.41,0.15
I0174_BAM25_Starcevo_EN_Alsónyék-Bátaszék_Mérnöki_telep_Hungary_5710-5530_calBCE,0,5.35,0,0.68,57.38,36.59,0
I0176_SZEH4_LBKT_EN_Szemely-Hegyes_Hungary_5210-4940_calBCE,0,10,0,0,47,42.23,0.76
I0231_SVP3_Yamnaya_Ekaterinovka_Southern_Steppe_Samara_Russia_2910-2875_calBCE,6.12,33.83,3.08,0.79,0,56.18,0
I0357_SVP5_Yamnaya_Lopatino_I_Sok_River_Samara_Russia_3090-2910_calBCE,6.4,36.73,1.97,0,0,54.89,0
I0370_SVP10_Yamnaya_Ishkinovka_I_Eastern_Orenburg_Pre-Ural_steppe_Samara_3500-2700_BCE_Russia,0.94,36.3,6.67,0.67,0,55.42,0
I0405_Mina3_Spain_MN_La_Mina_Spain_3900-3600_BCE,0,0,0,0,38.33,60.81,0.87
I0406_Mina4_Spain_MN_La_Mina_Spain_3900-3600_BCE,0.38,0,0,0,40.98,57.26,1.37
I0407_Mina6_Spain_MN_La_Mina_Spain_3900-3600_BCE,1.15,0,0,0,45.71,52.8,0.35
I0408_Mina18_Spain_MN_La_Mina_Spain_3900-3600_BCE,0,0,0,0.39,39.51,60.1,0
I0409_Troc1_Spain_EN_Els_Trocs_Spain_5311-5218_calBCE,0.67,0,0,0,50.48,48.85,0
I0410_Troc3_Spain_EN_Els_Trocs_Spain_5178-5066_calBCE,0,0,0,0.16,52.48,47.35,0.01
I0411_Troc4_Spain_EN_relative_of_I0410_Els_Trocs_Spain_5303-5204_calBCE,0,0,0,0,54.87,45.13,0
I0412_Troc5_Spain_EN_Els_Trocs_Spain_5310-5206_calBCE,0,2.15,0,0.01,50.16,47.68,0
I0413_Troc7_Spain_EN_Els_Trocs_Spain_5177-5068_calBCE,0,0,0,0.61,49.38,50.02,0
I0429_SVP38_Yamnaya_Lopatino_I_Sok_River_Samara_Russia_3339-2917_calBCE,4.87,29.31,3.74,0.98,0,61.1,0
I0438_SVP50_Yamnaya_Luzkhi_I_Samara_River_Samara_Russia_3021-2635_calBCE,3.35,32.76,5.38,0.54,0,57.97,0
I0439_SVP52_Yamnaya_Lopatino_I_Sok_River_Samara_Russia_3305-2925_calBCE,4.35,27.28,1.53,0,0,66.84,0
I0441_SVP54_Yamnaya_Kurmanaevka_III_Buzuluk_Samara_Russia_3010-2622_calBCE,14.02,33.63,1.41,0,0,50.95,0
I0443_SVP57_Yamnaya_Lopatino_II_Sok_River_Samara_Russia_3500-2700_BCE,3.76,32.3,3.18,0.73,0,60.03,0
I0444_SVP58_Yamnaya_Kutuluk_I_Kutuluk_River_Samara_Russia_3335-2881_calBCE,3.44,33.57,1.96,2.8,0,58.23,0
I0550_KAR22A_Karsdorf_LN_Karsdorf_Germany_2564-2475_calBCE,7.14,21.17,0,0,0,70.63,1.07
I0559_QLB15D_Baalberge_MN_Quedlinburg_IX_Germany_3645-3537_calBCE,0,0,0,0,43.35,56.65,0
I0560_QLB18A_Baalberge_MN_Quedlinburg_IX_Germany_3640-3510_calBCE,0,0,0,0.42,44.54,55.04,0
I0659_HAL2_LBK_EN_Halberstadt-Sonntagsfeld_Germany_5079-4997_calBCE,0,4.13,0,0.32,51.9,43.1,0.55
I0795_KAR6_LBK_EN_Karsdorf_Germany_5207-5070_calBCE,0,12.73,0,0.68,53.52,32.39,0.67
I0803_EUL41_Unetice_EBA_Eulau_Germany_2115-1996_calBCE,0,16.01,2.6,0.81,8.84,71.74,0
I0804_EUL57_Unetice_EBA_Eulau_Germany_2131-1982_calBCE,2.64,13.21,0,0,0,84.14,0
I0806_QLB28_Bell_Beaker_LN_Quedlinburg_VII_Germany_2296-2206_calBCE,0,10.79,2.9,1.4,11.39,73.52,0
I0807_ESP30_Baalberge_MN_Esperstedt_Germany_3887-3797_calBCE,0,0,0,0,41.24,58.76,0
I0821_HAL24_LBK_EN_Halberstadt-Sonntagsfeld_Germany_5034-4942_calBCE,0,9.9,0,0,51.67,38.43,0
```

----------


## Jovialis



----------


## Salento

... the SINGLE Top match: “I0795_KAR6_LBK_EN_Karsdorf_Germany_5207-5070_calBCE” is a y T (T1a1a2-Y63197) and mtDNA H1* or H1au1b

... thanks Jovialis :) 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karsdorf_remains

----------


## Palermo Trapani

My Dodecad K7 top 25: Used plain text, at I0046, started turning blue and hard to read. Quickly reading, looks like at 0.25X, Jovialis, Salento and I get modeled pretty much the same using these samples. 

Distance to: PalermoTrapani
18.50657721 I0176_SZEH4_LBKT_EN_Szemely-Hegyes_Hungary_5210-4940_calBCE
19.75578143 I0026_LBK2155_LBK_EN_Viesenhäuser_Hof_Stuttgart-Mühlhausen_Germany_5500-4800_BCE
20.97823872 I0821_HAL24_LBK_EN_Halberstadt-Sonntagsfeld_Germany_5034-4942_calBCE
21.11984848 I0795_KAR6_LBK_EN_Karsdorf_Germany_5207-5070_calBCE
23.92754689 I0022_LBK1976_LBK_EN_Viesenhäuser_Hof_Stuttgart-Mühlhausen_Germany_5500-4800_BCE
24.16153762 I0048_HAL25_LBK_EN_Halberstadt-Sonntagsfeld_Germany_5206-5052_calBCE
24.69104494 I0057_HAL34_LBK_EN_Halberstadt-Sonntagsfeld_Germany_5207-5067_calBCE
25.54849898 I0025_LBK1992_LBK_EN_Viesenhäuser_Hof_Stuttgart-Mühlhausen_Germany_5500-4800_BCE
25.56696501 I0054_UWS4_LBK_EN_Unterwiederstedt_Germany_5209-5070_calBCE
25.71005445 I0056_HAL14_LBK_EN_Halberstadt-Sonntagsfeld_Germany_5206-5052_calBCE
26.10300174 I0659_HAL2_LBK_EN_Halberstadt-Sonntagsfeld_Germany_5079-4997_calBCE
26.85220103 I0100_HAL4_LBK_EN_Halberstadt-Sonntagsfeld_Germany_5032-4946_calBCE
28.12459244 I0412_Troc5_Spain_EN_Els_Trocs_Spain_5310-5206_calBCE
28.21471070 I0174_BAM25_Starcevo_EN_Alsónyék-Bátaszék_Mérnöki_telep_Hungary_5710-5530_calBCE
29.47028503 I0046_HAL5_LBK_EN_Halberstadt-Sonntagsfeld_Germany_5206-5004_calBCE
30.41625552 I0413_Troc7_Spain_EN_Els_Trocs_Spain_5177-5068_calBCE
30.43196017 I0407_Mina6_Spain_MN_La_Mina_Spain_3900-3600_BCE
30.44467605 I0409_Troc1_Spain_EN_Els_Trocs_Spain_5311-5218_calBCE
30.86623236 I0410_Troc3_Spain_EN_Els_Trocs_Spain_5178-5066_calBCE
31.29098432 I0560_QLB18A_Baalberge_MN_Quedlinburg_IX_Germany_3 640-3510_calBCE
31.53176969 I0411_Troc4_Spain_EN_relative_of_I0410_Els_Trocs_S pain_5303-5204_calBCE
31.95981539 I0406_Mina4_Spain_MN_La_Mina_Spain_3900-3600_BCE
31.97078197 I0559_QLB15D_Baalberge_MN_Quedlinburg_IX_Germany_3 645-3537_calBCE
32.19162469 I0172_ESP24_Esperstedt_MN_Esperstedt_Germany_3360-3086_calBCE
32.93562964 I0807_ESP30_Baalberge_MN_Esperstedt_Germany_3887-3797_calBCE

Target: PalermoTrapani
Distance: 5.2311% / 5.23109331 | ADC: 0.25x

68.6
I0795_KAR6_LBK_EN_Karsdorf_Germany_5207-5070_calBCE



21.6
I0357_SVP5_Yamnaya_Lopatino_I_Sok_River_Samara_Rus sia_3090-2910_calBCE



9.8
I0370_SVP10_Yamnaya_Ishkinovka_I_Eastern_Orenburg_ Pre-Ural_steppe_Samara_3500-2700_BCE_Russia





Target: PalermoTrapani
Distance: 5.7288% / 5.72881732 | ADC: 0.5x

71.4
I0795_KAR6_LBK_EN_Karsdorf_Germany_5207-5070_calBCE



21.2
I0357_SVP5_Yamnaya_Lopatino_I_Sok_River_Samara_Rus sia_3090-2910_calBCE



7.4
I0370_SVP10_Yamnaya_Ishkinovka_I_Eastern_Orenburg_ Pre-Ural_steppe_Samara_3500-2700_BCE_Russia





Target: PalermoTrapani
Distance: 14.6501% / 14.65007643 | ADC: 1x

89.2
I0176_SZEH4_LBKT_EN_Szemely-Hegyes_Hungary_5210-4940_calBCE



9.6
I0357_SVP5_Yamnaya_Lopatino_I_Sok_River_Samara_Rus sia_3090-2910_calBCE



1.2
I0795_KAR6_LBK_EN_Karsdorf_Germany_5207-5070_calBCE





Target: PalermoTrapani
Distance: 18.5066% / 18.50657721 | ADC: 2x

100.0
I0176_SZEH4_LBKT_EN_Szemely-Hegyes_Hungary_5210-4940_calBCE

----------


## Duarte

Distance to:
Duarte

15.65587430
I0113_QUEXII4_Bell_Beaker_LN_Quedlinburg_XII_Germa ny_2290-2130_calBCE

16.84030582
I0405_Mina3_Spain_MN_La_Mina_Spain_3900-3600_BCE

17.42073477
I0408_Mina18_Spain_MN_La_Mina_Spain_3900-3600_BCE

18.26508418
I0406_Mina4_Spain_MN_La_Mina_Spain_3900-3600_BCE

18.65532096
I0807_ESP30_Baalberge_MN_Esperstedt_Germany_3887-3797_calBCE

18.89105608
I0118_ALB3_Alberstedt_LN_Alberstedt_Germany_2459-2345_calBCE

19.05512005
I0172_ESP24_Esperstedt_MN_Esperstedt_Germany_3360-3086_calBCE

20.15091313
I0108_ROT6_Bell_Beaker_LN_Rothenschirmbach_Germany _2497-2436_calBCE

20.21331245
I0559_QLB15D_Baalberge_MN_Quedlinburg_IX_Germany_3 645-3537_calBCE

21.11947443
I0560_QLB18A_Baalberge_MN_Quedlinburg_IX_Germany_3 640-3510_calBCE

21.51512026
I0111_ROT4_Bell_Beaker_LN_Rothenschirmbach_Germany _2497-2436_calBCE

22.40053571
I0117_ESP29_Unetice_EBA_Esperstedt_Germany_2199-2064_calBCE

22.49878886
I0407_Mina6_Spain_MN_La_Mina_Spain_3900-3600_BCE

23.25398030
I0114_ESP2_Unetice_EBA_relative_of_I0117_Espersted t_Germany_2131-1979_calBCE

23.83221769
I0806_QLB28_Bell_Beaker_LN_Quedlinburg_VII_Germany _2296-2206_calBCE

24.39058425
I0059_BZH6_BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN_Benzingerode-Heimburg_Germany_2286-2153_calBCE

24.66354395
I0115_ESP3_Unetice_EBA_Esperstedt_Germany_1931-1780_calBCE

25.28847959
I0058_BZH4_BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN_Benzingerode-Heimburg_Germany_2283-2146_calBCE

25.40447598
I0803_EUL41_Unetice_EBA_Eulau_Germany_2115-1996_calBCE

25.58201321
I0048_HAL25_LBK_EN_Halberstadt-Sonntagsfeld_Germany_5206-5052_calBCE

25.63350152
I0022_LBK1976_LBK_EN_Viesenhäuser_Hof_Stuttgart-Mühlhausen_Germany_5500-4800_BCE

25.66819043
I0047_HAL16_Unetice_EBA_Halberstadt-Sonntagsfeld_Germany_2022-1937_calBCE

25.74396823
I0176_SZEH4_LBKT_EN_Szemely-Hegyes_Hungary_5210-4940_calBCE

26.06156365
I0413_Troc7_Spain_EN_Els_Trocs_Spain_5177-5068_calBCE

26.33199575
I0054_UWS4_LBK_EN_Unterwiederstedt_Germany_5209-5070_calBCE

----------


## Gabriele Pashaj

Attachment 12187Attachment 12188

----------


## bigsnake49

Distance to:
bigsnake49

26.13319728
I0118_ALB3_Alberstedt_LN_Alberstedt_Germany_2459-2345_calBCE

26.80775448
I0176_SZEH4_LBKT_EN_Szemely-Hegyes_Hungary_5210-4940_calBCE

27.05868807
I0113_QUEXII4_Bell_Beaker_LN_Quedlinburg_XII_Germa ny_2290-2130_calBCE

27.97467426
I0059_BZH6_BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN_Benzingerode-Heimburg_Germany_2286-2153_calBCE

28.70109754
I0060_ROT3_Bell_Beaker_LN_Rothenschirmbach_Germany _2294-2206_calBCE

28.99619975
I0231_SVP3_Yamnaya_Ekaterinovka_Southern_Steppe_Sa mara_Russia_2910-2875_calBCE

29.04295095
I0438_SVP50_Yamnaya_Luzkhi_I_Samara_River_Samara_R ussia_3021-2635_calBCE

29.16662819
I0444_SVP58_Yamnaya_Kutuluk_I_Kutuluk_River_Samara _Russia_3335-2881_calBCE

29.49094776
I0370_SVP10_Yamnaya_Ishkinovka_I_Eastern_Orenburg_ Pre-Ural_steppe_Samara_3500-2700_BCE_Russia

29.50182028
I0443_SVP57_Yamnaya_Lopatino_II_Sok_River_Samara_R ussia_3500-2700_BCE

29.51143846
I0111_ROT4_Bell_Beaker_LN_Rothenschirmbach_Germany _2497-2436_calBCE

29.57736297
I0429_SVP38_Yamnaya_Lopatino_I_Sok_River_Samara_Ru ssia_3339-2917_calBCE

29.64478369
I0026_LBK2155_LBK_EN_Viesenhäuser_Hof_Stuttgart-Mühlhausen_Germany_5500-4800_BCE

29.65697894
I0115_ESP3_Unetice_EBA_Esperstedt_Germany_1931-1780_calBCE

29.68754453
I0357_SVP5_Yamnaya_Lopatino_I_Sok_River_Samara_Rus sia_3090-2910_calBCE

29.79573124
I0058_BZH4_BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN_Benzingerode-Heimburg_Germany_2283-2146_calBCE

30.10194014
I0114_ESP2_Unetice_EBA_relative_of_I0117_Espersted t_Germany_2131-1979_calBCE

30.39680904
I0803_EUL41_Unetice_EBA_Eulau_Germany_2115-1996_calBCE

30.41413816
I0022_LBK1976_LBK_EN_Viesenhäuser_Hof_Stuttgart-Mühlhausen_Germany_5500-4800_BCE

30.44034494
I0047_HAL16_Unetice_EBA_Halberstadt-Sonntagsfeld_Germany_2022-1937_calBCE

30.47663367
I0048_HAL25_LBK_EN_Halberstadt-Sonntagsfeld_Germany_5206-5052_calBCE

30.48812884
I0117_ESP29_Unetice_EBA_Esperstedt_Germany_2199-2064_calBCE

30.57392189
I0441_SVP54_Yamnaya_Kurmanaevka_III_Buzuluk_Samara _Russia_3010-2622_calBCE

30.79795285
I0406_Mina4_Spain_MN_La_Mina_Spain_3900-3600_BCE

30.83109632
I0405_Mina3_Spain_MN_La_Mina_Spain_3900-3600_BCE



Target: bigsnake49
Distance: 4.4216% / 4.42161278 | ADC: 1x

53.2
I0176_SZEH4_LBKT_EN_Szemely-Hegyes_Hungary_5210-4940_calBCE



23.8
I0370_SVP10_Yamnaya_Ishkinovka_I_Eastern_Orenburg_ Pre-Ural_steppe_Samara_3500-2700_BCE_Russia



20.0
I0231_SVP3_Yamnaya_Ekaterinovka_Southern_Steppe_Sa mara_Russia_2910-2875_calBCE



3.0
I0118_ALB3_Alberstedt_LN_Alberstedt_Germany_2459-2345_calBCE

----------


## Duarte

> Distance to:
> Duarte
> 
> 15.65587430
> I0113_QUEXII4_Bell_Beaker_LN_Quedlinburg_XII_Germa ny_2290-2130_calBCE
> 
> 16.84030582
> I0405_Mina3_Spain_MN_La_Mina_Spain_3900-3600_BCE
> 
> ...


Among other winning matches, I found these on the MTA, which are very interesting:

----------


## Angela

I guess 18 isn't that bad for a 7,000 year old Neolithic sample.

Distance to:
angela

18.82720107
I0176_SZEH4_LBKT_EN_Szemely-Hegyes_Hungary_5210-4940_calBCE

20.10493223
I0406_Mina4_Spain_MN_La_Mina_Spain_3900-3600_BCE

20.43858850
I0405_Mina3_Spain_MN_La_Mina_Spain_3900-3600_BCE

20.50458973
I0408_Mina18_Spain_MN_La_Mina_Spain_3900-3600_BCE

20.61699299
I0172_ESP24_Esperstedt_MN_Esperstedt_Germany_3360-3086_calBCE

20.67317586
I0807_ESP30_Baalberge_MN_Esperstedt_Germany_3887-3797_calBCE

21.06145769
I0559_QLB15D_Baalberge_MN_Quedlinburg_IX_Germany_3 645-3537_calBCE

21.11673744
I0048_HAL25_LBK_EN_Halberstadt-Sonntagsfeld_Germany_5206-5052_calBCE

21.14094132
I0022_LBK1976_LBK_EN_Viesenhäuser_Hof_Stuttgart-Mühlhausen_Germany_5500-4800_BCE

21.38580370
I0560_QLB18A_Baalberge_MN_Quedlinburg_IX_Germany_3 640-3510_calBCE

21.84639787
I0407_Mina6_Spain_MN_La_Mina_Spain_3900-3600_BCE

22.19476965
I0054_UWS4_LBK_EN_Unterwiederstedt_Germany_5209-5070_calBCE

22.25428498
I0026_LBK2155_LBK_EN_Viesenhäuser_Hof_Stuttgart-Mühlhausen_Germany_5500-4800_BCE

23.23209848
I0113_QUEXII4_Bell_Beaker_LN_Quedlinburg_XII_Germa ny_2290-2130_calBCE

23.66610657
I0412_Troc5_Spain_EN_Els_Trocs_Spain_5310-5206_calBCE

23.77147450
I0056_HAL14_LBK_EN_Halberstadt-Sonntagsfeld_Germany_5206-5052_calBCE

24.14490422
I0100_HAL4_LBK_EN_Halberstadt-Sonntagsfeld_Germany_5032-4946_calBCE

24.27945428
I0413_Troc7_Spain_EN_Els_Trocs_Spain_5177-5068_calBCE

24.50007755
I0821_HAL24_LBK_EN_Halberstadt-Sonntagsfeld_Germany_5034-4942_calBCE

25.01631068
I0659_HAL2_LBK_EN_Halberstadt-Sonntagsfeld_Germany_5079-4997_calBCE

25.02504146
I0025_LBK1992_LBK_EN_Viesenhäuser_Hof_Stuttgart-Mühlhausen_Germany_5500-4800_BCE

25.05634451
I0118_ALB3_Alberstedt_LN_Alberstedt_Germany_2459-2345_calBCE

25.16455444
I0409_Troc1_Spain_EN_Els_Trocs_Spain_5311-5218_calBCE

26.46558142
I0046_HAL5_LBK_EN_Halberstadt-Sonntagsfeld_Germany_5206-5004_calBCE

26.83750361
I0410_Troc3_Spain_EN_Els_Trocs_Spain_5178-5066_calBCE



Mina comes in there too, and Baalberge and Esperstedt, but at higher distances than Duarte.

I'm surprised I get this close using just these old samples, closer than to modern samples. We must have conserved a lot of really old dna up in those Appennini. :)

It's sort of the population genetics of northern Italy, I think. 

Target: angela
Distance: 1.2466% / 1.24658496

36.6
I0821_HAL24_LBK_EN_Halberstadt-Sonntagsfeld_Germany_5034-4942_calBCE



25.8
I0047_HAL16_Unetice_EBA_Halberstadt-Sonntagsfeld_Germany_2022-1937_calBCE



18.2
I0795_KAR6_LBK_EN_Karsdorf_Germany_5207-5070_calBCE



13.0
I0060_ROT3_Bell_Beaker_LN_Rothenschirmbach_Germany _2294-2206_calBCE



6.4
I0370_SVP10_Yamnaya_Ishkinovka_I_Eastern_Orenburg_ Pre-Ural_steppe_Samara_3500-2700_BCE_Russia

----------


## Stuvanè

Mine

Distance to:
Stuvanè_Dodecadk7b

20.48622464
I0176_SZEH4_LBKT_EN_Szemely-Hegyes_Hungary_5210-4940_calBCE

22.73326197
I0406_Mina4_Spain_MN_La_Mina_Spain_3900-3600_BCE

22.98651344
I0405_Mina3_Spain_MN_La_Mina_Spain_3900-3600_BCE

23.09559049
I0408_Mina18_Spain_MN_La_Mina_Spain_3900-3600_BCE

23.24872255
I0022_LBK1976_LBK_EN_Viesenhäuser_Hof_Stuttgart-Mühlhausen_Germany_5500-4800_BCE

23.25451569
I0048_HAL25_LBK_EN_Halberstadt-Sonntagsfeld_Germany_5206-5052_calBCE

23.26439984
I0172_ESP24_Esperstedt_MN_Esperstedt_Germany_3360-3086_calBCE

23.31210630
I0807_ESP30_Baalberge_MN_Esperstedt_Germany_3887-3797_calBCE

23.71679784
I0559_QLB15D_Baalberge_MN_Quedlinburg_IX_Germany_3 645-3537_calBCE

23.75737149
I0026_LBK2155_LBK_EN_Viesenhäuser_Hof_Stuttgart-Mühlhausen_Germany_5500-4800_BCE

23.83198901
I0113_QUEXII4_Bell_Beaker_LN_Quedlinburg_XII_Germa ny_2290-2130_calBCE

24.02083054
I0560_QLB18A_Baalberge_MN_Quedlinburg_IX_Germany_3 640-3510_calBCE

24.39426777
I0054_UWS4_LBK_EN_Unterwiederstedt_Germany_5209-5070_calBCE

24.42696870
I0407_Mina6_Spain_MN_La_Mina_Spain_3900-3600_BCE

24.97014017
I0118_ALB3_Alberstedt_LN_Alberstedt_Germany_2459-2345_calBCE

25.85262656
I0056_HAL14_LBK_EN_Halberstadt-Sonntagsfeld_Germany_5206-5052_calBCE

25.95527114
I0821_HAL24_LBK_EN_Halberstadt-Sonntagsfeld_Germany_5034-4942_calBCE

25.99602470
I0412_Troc5_Spain_EN_Els_Trocs_Spain_5310-5206_calBCE

26.31600844
I0100_HAL4_LBK_EN_Halberstadt-Sonntagsfeld_Germany_5032-4946_calBCE

26.74433024
I0413_Troc7_Spain_EN_Els_Trocs_Spain_5177-5068_calBCE

26.96114241
I0025_LBK1992_LBK_EN_Viesenhäuser_Hof_Stuttgart-Mühlhausen_Germany_5500-4800_BCE

27.03563019
I0659_HAL2_LBK_EN_Halberstadt-Sonntagsfeld_Germany_5079-4997_calBCE

27.57748901
I0409_Troc1_Spain_EN_Els_Trocs_Spain_5311-5218_calBCE

28.16790905
I0111_ROT4_Bell_Beaker_LN_Rothenschirmbach_Germany _2497-2436_calBCE

28.67382953
I0059_BZH6_BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN_Benzingerode-Heimburg_Germany_2286-2153_calBCE




Target: Stuvanè_Dodecadk7b
Distance: 3.2255% / 3.22545374 | ADC: 0.5x

60.0
I0176_SZEH4_LBKT_EN_Szemely-Hegyes_Hungary_5210-4940_calBCE



19.0
I0118_ALB3_Alberstedt_LN_Alberstedt_Germany_2459-2345_calBCE



13.4
I0370_SVP10_Yamnaya_Ishkinovka_I_Eastern_Orenburg_ Pre-Ural_steppe_Samara_3500-2700_BCE_Russia



7.6
I0444_SVP58_Yamnaya_Kutuluk_I_Kutuluk_River_Samara _Russia_3335-2881_calBCE





Target: Stuvanè_Dodecadk7b
Distance: 1.9169% / 1.91685748 | ADC: 0.25x

62.0
I0176_SZEH4_LBKT_EN_Szemely-Hegyes_Hungary_5210-4940_calBCE



20.4
I0060_ROT3_Bell_Beaker_LN_Rothenschirmbach_Germany _2294-2206_calBCE



14.4
I0370_SVP10_Yamnaya_Ishkinovka_I_Eastern_Orenburg_ Pre-Ural_steppe_Samara_3500-2700_BCE_Russia



3.2
I0059_BZH6_BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN_Benzingerode-Heimburg_Germany_2286-2153_calBCE






Target: Stuvanè_Dodecadk7b
Distance: 1.4103% / 1.41030179

35.0
I0795_KAR6_LBK_EN_Karsdorf_Germany_5207-5070_calBCE



22.8
I0047_HAL16_Unetice_EBA_Halberstadt-Sonntagsfeld_Germany_2022-1937_calBCE



16.6
I0821_HAL24_LBK_EN_Halberstadt-Sonntagsfeld_Germany_5034-4942_calBCE



13.4
I0060_ROT3_Bell_Beaker_LN_Rothenschirmbach_Germany _2294-2206_calBCE



12.2
I0370_SVP10_Yamnaya_Ishkinovka_I_Eastern_Orenburg_ Pre-Ural_steppe_Samara_3500-2700_BCE_Russia

----------


## Angela

> Mine
> 
> Distance to:
> Stuvanè_Dodecadk7b
> 
> 20.48622464
> I0176_SZEH4_LBKT_EN_Szemely-Hegyes_Hungary_5210-4940_calBCE
> 
> 22.73326197
> ...


Well, neighbor, we're very similar again. :)

----------


## Stuvanè

> Well, neighbor, we're very similar again. :)


As usual  :Laughing:

----------


## kingjohn

thanks jovialis  :Good Job: 

pretty far 



Distance to:
adam

*24.06135283*
*I0176_SZEH4_LBKT_EN_Szemely-Hegyes_Hungary_5210-4940_calBCE*

24.50148363
I0795_KAR6_LBK_EN_Karsdorf_Germany_5207-5070_calBCE

24.81262985
I0026_LBK2155_LBK_EN_Viesenhäuser_Hof_Stuttgart-Mühlhausen_Germany_5500-4800_BCE

25.70109725
I0821_HAL24_LBK_EN_Halberstadt-Sonntagsfeld_Germany_5034-4942_calBCE

29.40347939
I0057_HAL34_LBK_EN_Halberstadt-Sonntagsfeld_Germany_5207-5067_calBCE

29.62567805
I0022_LBK1976_LBK_EN_Viesenhäuser_Hof_Stuttgart-Mühlhausen_Germany_5500-4800_BCE

29.88162981
I0048_HAL25_LBK_EN_Halberstadt-Sonntagsfeld_Germany_5206-5052_calBCE

30.86115520
I0025_LBK1992_LBK_EN_Viesenhäuser_Hof_Stuttgart-Mühlhausen_Germany_5500-4800_BCE

31.24145003
I0056_HAL14_LBK_EN_Halberstadt-Sonntagsfeld_Germany_5206-5052_calBCE

31.27880432
I0054_UWS4_LBK_EN_Unterwiederstedt_Germany_5209-5070_calBCE

31.48256978
I0659_HAL2_LBK_EN_Halberstadt-Sonntagsfeld_Germany_5079-4997_calBCE

32.44046855
I0100_HAL4_LBK_EN_Halberstadt-Sonntagsfeld_Germany_5032-4946_calBCE

32.55114437
I0174_BAM25_Starcevo_EN_Alsónyék-Bátaszék_Mérnöki_telep_Hungary_5710-5530_calBCE

33.88968870
I0412_Troc5_Spain_EN_Els_Trocs_Spain_5310-5206_calBCE

35.02212729
I0046_HAL5_LBK_EN_Halberstadt-Sonntagsfeld_Germany_5206-5004_calBCE

36.24235644
I0409_Troc1_Spain_EN_Els_Trocs_Spain_5311-5218_calBCE

36.30454379
I0413_Troc7_Spain_EN_Els_Trocs_Spain_5177-5068_calBCE

36.46859060
I0407_Mina6_Spain_MN_La_Mina_Spain_3900-3600_BCE

36.51936473
I0410_Troc3_Spain_EN_Els_Trocs_Spain_5178-5066_calBCE

36.94263661
I0411_Troc4_Spain_EN_relative_of_I0410_Els_Trocs_S pain_5303-5204_calBCE

37.37744507
I0560_QLB18A_Baalberge_MN_Quedlinburg_IX_Germany_3 640-3510_calBCE

38.04739544
I0406_Mina4_Spain_MN_La_Mina_Spain_3900-3600_BCE

38.06684647
I0559_QLB15D_Baalberge_MN_Quedlinburg_IX_Germany_3 645-3537_calBCE

38.28466273
I0172_ESP24_Esperstedt_MN_Esperstedt_Germany_3360-3086_calBCE

39.01344127
I0807_ESP30_Baalberge_MN_Esperstedt_Germany_3887-3797_calBCE

----------

